# Cruze 1LT center dash grill- what's it for?



## Chauncy (Feb 2, 2015)

Just leased my 3rd Cruze. First LS had a center dash compartment. Second LS had a center dash tray. The new 2015 1LT has a grill in the center, but I don't hear any speaker sounds coming out of it. Does this make sense? Thanks.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

not really lol. do you have Pioneer emblems on the door speakers?


----------



## Chauncy (Feb 2, 2015)

No emblems on door speakers and no upgrade listed on the window sticker. Supposedly a six speaker system.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Maybe they changed it for the 2015 year, but that would be a compartment unless you had the upgraded (9 speaker?) sound system. Maybe someone in the factory stuck the wrong part there.

Edit: you might check for speakers in the rear deck.


----------



## OldBrazy (Mar 30, 2014)

Its a "silencer" for road noise.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The 15's deleted the glovebox and tray for some odd reason. Maybe people complained that it was hot as **** in there. That thing gets pretty hot if you run heat for quite a bit. Open it at end of your drive and place your hand inside.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> The 15's deleted the glovebox and tray for some odd reason. Maybe people complained that it was hot as **** in there. That thing gets pretty hot if you run heat for quite a bit. Open it at end of your drive and place your hand inside.


See, GM provided a feature you got for free and didn't know you had. A Sandwich Warmer.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Just another example of 'Decontenting'.......grill is cheaper than a lid and box.

Rob


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Robby said:


> Just another example of 'Decontenting'.......grill is cheaper than a lid and box.
> 
> Rob


Since it's a grill, maybe it's an enhancement to aid with windshield defrosting?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Really surprised by this change, would have made more sense to have the LS tray(no lid) than the speaker grill. Guess this way its only one part no matter which stereo you buy.


----------



## Chauncy (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi OldBrazy. Is it really a silencer (out of phase mike and speaker) or are you making a guess? Cool if it is. Otherwise I miss my dash tray.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

First the Glovebox light , Now the little covered bin to put me receipts in ..what's next no steering wheel . Just a knob to spin around !


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

brian v said:


> First the Glovebox light , Now the little covered bin to put me receipts in ..what's next no steering wheel . Just a knob to spin around !


The leather wheel is gone untill you get 2LT, LTZ or Diesel. Now it's the LS textured plastic wheel. Floor mats got omitted for the Eco manual.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

brian v said:


> First the Glovebox light , Now the little covered bin to put me receipts in ..what's next no steering wheel . Just a knob to spin around !


If it was designed in France, instead of a steering wheel, it would be a side-stick.


----------



## auraxr (Nov 29, 2011)

Asking GM can we get a compartment with a lid and pad to replace the simple screen? If so what is the part number(s)? Would like to have this for my step-daughter's '15 1LT. Will a compartment box and door from previous models fit and bolt in? Again part numbers, please.

I have done this on an '08 Aveo that did not have the dash storage unit. Nor was there one available for US consumption. Found a number and ordered it in for a I believe korean model Aveo which bolted right in and made a nice little compartment for registration, insurance papers etc.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> The leather wheel is gone untill you get 2LT, LTZ or Diesel. Now it's the LS textured plastic wheel. Floor mats got omitted for the Eco manual.


That's too bad about the leather wheel. I really like the leather. I couldn't care less about the center dash sandwich warmer though. 

This seems to be back to the old GM. In the past, the first year of a new model had a lot of nice features, and then all following years had fewer and fewer features, until eventually nobody wanted that stripped down car anymore, and then GM retired that model and introduced a new model.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Seems Like Old Times*



dhpnet said:


> That's too bad about the leather wheel. I really like the leather.


Penny-wise and pound-foolish move by GM. Saved a few bucks for GM, but dropped the car's perceived value by thousands.



dhpnet said:


> I couldn't care less about the center dash sandwich warmer though.


I've owned both a 2012 LS and 2014 RS and found the open tray of the LS to be the most useful. A guy could toss a pair of sunglasses or mount a Garmin GPS there. The covered tray with flip-open door of the RS has been of no use to me whatsoever because it neither accommodates my Foster Grants nor my GPS. Questionably useful now as a repository for old ticket stubs and a handful of losing Powerball tickets.

While I'm at it, the center dash top grille of the '15 Cruze appears to be pointless except for catching dust. If its' appearance this model year has something to do with the car's _enhanced_ connectivity then they wasted both their money and ours. I thought the Cruze was designed to be a high value economy car that serendipitously looked handsome, not an expensive rolling Wi-Fi hotspot.



dhpnet said:


> This seems to be back to the old GM. In the past, the first year of a new model had a lot of nice features, and then all following years had fewer and fewer features, until eventually nobody wanted that stripped down car anymore, and then GM retired that model and introduced a new model.


Some say the old GM never went away and that the new GM is nothing more than repackaged leftovers. Certainly nothing's changed at the dealership level. Watching what bean counters, lawyers and marketing people have done to the Cruze in North America from 2011 through 2015 doesn't leave me hopeful and I seriously doubt there'll be another GM product in my future.

*The dream was nice while it lasted.*


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Are you talking about that grille like on top of the dashboard above the radio?










Are you trying to use logic for whatever this thing is for? Could drive you insane like those marketing guys that insisted it be put up there.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Chauncy said:


> Hi OldBrazy .. I miss my dash tray.


*Ditto here*, the LS dash tray.



NickD said:


> Are you talking about that grille like on top of the dashboard above the radio?


*Yes Nick, that's the UIO (Unidentified Interior Object).* I've read nowt about it online and when I asked a salesman at the local dealership, he said: "Don't know, but don't care much either. In fact I never really noticed it before. Anyway, it's winter out there and I'm concentrating on selling Silverado 4x4s and that new Trax on the showroom floor. Now, which one would you like?"

Like I said earlier, at least at my local dealership, the new GM is the old GM.

​


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Floor mats got omitted for the Eco manual.


 That will probably up the MPGs by .01 MPGs, due to weight savings. No leather wheel in the ECO, that is not right either. Let's hope the 2016 model get some of this decontenting fixed. These are some of things that made the ECO a premium small car, that I really liked when I owned it.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd almost prefer the grill thing. I don't use my compartment for anything besides my registration/insurance card.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> That will probably up the MPGs by .01 MPGs, due to weight savings. No leather wheel in the ECO, that is not right either. Let's hope the 2016 model get some of this decontenting fixed. These are some of things that made the ECO a premium small car, that I really liked when I owned it.


 I would not buy the cruze without a leather wrapped wheel and will not be forced to buy a 2LT/LTZ for thousands of dollars more to get one. This is definitely the OLD GM model of doing things, keep finding cheaper suppliers and removing features to make more profit. This is besides increasing the starting price by $1000 this year. 

Wonder how that new cheaper supplier of CV axles worked out for them? They had to recall all 2013-2014 cars because of it, can't possibly be saving money buying cheaper parts that that rate..... now how about those crappy negative battery cables? GM obviously doesn't get it.

New GM = old GM


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I would not buy the cruze without a leather wrapped wheel and will not be forced to buy a 2LT/LTZ for thousands of dollars more to get one. This is definitely the OLD GM model of doing things, keep finding cheaper suppliers and removing features to make more profit. This is besides increasing the starting price by $1000 this year.
> 
> Wonder how that new cheaper supplier of CV axles worked out for them? They had to recall all 2013-2014 cars because of it, can't possibly be saving money buying cheaper parts that that rate..... now how about those crappy negative battery cables? GM obviously doesn't get it.
> 
> New GM = old GM


Yeah hate the feel of the LS wheel when I drive my girls car. Deleting the manual from the 2LT and giving it lit vanity made it a LTZ decontent. If you live in Canada and you get 2LT RS package, you literally have a LTZ w/o push to start. Only difference in feel between the 2 was the 18's being heavy in low speed turns. 

I actually use the top dash compartment. It has my ez pass a few coins for meters, business cards, fuel receipts, note pad and pen and a USB charger when I need my phone to charge fasted than my mylink USB will. 

Floor mats I'm partial to as I have weather techs but at that point you may as well give me CVPI/9C1 non carpet floor. Never seen a car w/o mats hold up well.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

spacedout said:


> New GM = old GM


*Unfortunately that's appears to be the case.

*GM had a small window of opportunity _( the reorganization time-out paid for by American and Canadian taxpayers ) _to get things straightened out and keep things right, but unlearning decades of bad habits and shaking up entrenched bureaucracies requires more radical action than anyone had the courage and conviction to employ.


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Really surprised by this change, would have made more sense to have the LS tray(no lid) than the speaker grill. Guess this way its only one part no matter which stereo you buy.


I bet they did that because the tray itself really takes away from the look of the dash. Pick up trucks you expect to have a utility tray there to keep nicknacks but a car? Not to much. Much nicer to have it closed off and level with the rest of the dash.


----------

